# What's your favorite candy bar?



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

I have so many.

Zero bars make me feel like my jaw is going to fall out from sweetness, but I love them just the same.

Twix.

And Milky Way....mmmmmm.


----------



## marybethorama (Jun 9, 2005)

Areo







:


----------



## becoming (Apr 11, 2003)

Whatchamacallit.


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *marybethorama* 
Areo







:

I had never heard of that one until I googled it.


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Carmello's are really good. And Reese's Pieces...


----------



## mama_b (Dec 14, 2004)

caramel Twix


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

If I'm going to get one at the supermarket I like milky way dark chocolate. If I'm at TJ's or Whole foods I can just pick up a block or chunk of Dark Chocolate and be just as happy.


----------



## Hatteras Gal (Jun 1, 2004)

Reese's peanut butter cups.


----------



## Mom2lilpeeps (Aug 19, 2006)

Butterfinger


----------



## USAmma (Nov 29, 2001)

Depends on my mood


----------



## ChristyH (Dec 10, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *becoming* 
Whatchamacallit.









This!! SO good!

I also have another one that they don't even make anymore but I can't remember what it's called. It's wafers with chocolate creme in the middle of them with peanuts and more chocolate creme on top and then all covered in milk chocolate. That is my absolute fav but I can't remember the name and I know they don't make it anymroe


----------



## Aeress (Jan 25, 2005)

hmm, just one?

3musketeer


----------



## lotusdebi (Aug 29, 2002)

Milky Way

and

Reese's Peanut Butter Cups

and

Harry & David's Moose Crunch Bar

and

well, anything chocolatey, really...


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

Sams Club belgium chocolate bars (from walmart







: )
they are sooooooo good!


----------



## Sheal (Apr 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brendon* 
hmm, just one?

3musketeer

Oh Yeah, LURVE my 3 Musketeers - they are hard to find though...sigh


----------



## wednesday2004 (May 22, 2005)

I'm a really bad sugarholic so I like all of them, but my favorite is one that isn't made any more that I'm aware of. It was called a Summit bar and I haven't seen one since 1988.


----------



## Mama Dragon (Dec 5, 2005)

Snickers


----------



## StrawberryFields (Apr 6, 2005)

It's rare that I eat a candy bar because biting straight into a big chunk of candy just doesn't appeal to me (don't get me wrong, I like chocolate and sweets and stuff) but if I do, I think Nutrageous is pretty good.


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

Dove dark chocolate.

Cookies and cream


----------



## moon child (Aug 27, 2002)

snickers


----------



## Starr (Mar 16, 2005)

Ohh I forgot Nut Goodies are really good.. Thats probably my fav.


----------



## e.naomisandoval (Aug 30, 2005)

Reeses.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

it _was_ twix. but now i don't eat wheat









are whachamacallits gluten free







:


----------



## ThreeBeans (Dec 2, 2006)

If you all haven't tried that new Take Five bar......TRY IT!


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ThreeBeans* 
If you all haven't tried that new Take Five bar......TRY IT!

OMG, yes! soooo good. but...they have wheat









a friend made his own version of these awhile ago...so much better! (if you can imagine...)


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

I usually grab a dark chocolate bar when I'm in the mood for chocolate...Cocoa Camino, by choice, as then I don't have any icky feelings associated with it (Cocoa Camino is free trade, organic chocolate). Sometimes, I go for a Lindt 85% cocoa bar.

When I do indulge in a mass market bar, it's usually either a Zero bar or Reese's peanut butter cups. I like almost anything that doesn't have chunks of nuts in it, but try not to eat a lot of chocolate. It's a struggle, I'll admit.

I just realized that this said "candy" bar, not "chocolate" bar. Honsetly, my absolute favourite is fudge...I like to make my own, but there are some good store-bought varieties, too. I _really_ try to avoid it, because it's nothing but sugar.


----------



## hannahi (Sep 14, 2005)

Twix bars, without a doubt. Caramel, peanut butter, or any special edition flavor (well, except maybe white chocolate or cookies and cream).

I like Snickers but I feel so ill after eating a whole bar. I wonder what's in it that makes me feel like that?


----------



## Molliejo (Jan 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Sometimes, I go for a Lindt 85% cocoa bar.


Oh, yes! Lindt is sooooo good! So underrated, too!


----------



## Fiestabeth (Aug 4, 2006)

Milky Way Midnight
Green & Black's Maya Gold

Now I need "chocwit" as my dd would say.


----------



## leafwood (Jun 15, 2004)

Frozen snickers are my all time, hands-down favorite.

I also love twix!

Now I'm hungry....


----------



## kalimay (May 25, 2005)

Toblerone and Look


----------



## midstreammama (Feb 8, 2005)

I won't pick just one...you can't make me









I like any really dark chocolate
Take 5
3 Musketeers
Caramel twix
Skor bar
Reeses cups

What makes this really bad...dh is a vending machine route driver. I laways get all the good stuff!


----------



## Matt's Mom in MT (Apr 18, 2003)

The big kit kats.


----------



## MamaDaednu (Apr 6, 2004)

Wunderbar
mmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

My all time favorite is a Marathon bar, but they don't make them anymore.









I've always adored Mallo Cups.








And Sky Bars - 5 different flavors in one candy bar!
Heath Bar
Frozen Charleston Chew (vanilla), broken into pieces

Quote:


Originally Posted by *hannahi* 
I like Snickers but I feel so ill after eating a whole bar. I wonder what's in it that makes me feel like that?

I can't eat a regular sized Snickers bar, it's way too heavy.
Even the mini Snickers make my teeth ache.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Do they still make pep-chews? They were a chewy mint bar, coated with chocolate. For some reason, they were always way cheaper than any other bars (like $0.10, when other bars were $0.25). I could have lived on them as a kid, but I haven't seen them in years.


----------



## 2Sweeties1Angel (Jan 30, 2006)

Hershey's with almonds and Reese's peanut butter cups. No wonder I'm fat


----------



## Petersmamma (Mar 28, 2006)

I love Snickers, but eating a whole one makes me a bit ill. Didn't used to happen....you know how when you are a kid and can just eat candy forever?

I also love:

Frozen Reeses PB Cups
XOXOXO Chocolate Bars (they have a LOVE POEM inside the wrapper)
3 Musketeers (because I feel almost healthy







:







and they were my mom's fave (I think for the same reason))


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Storm Bride* 
Do they still make pep-chews?

According to all the "nostalgia candy" websites I love, the Pep Chew Candy Bar has been discontinued and is no longer available.


----------



## Storm Bride (Mar 2, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spero* 
According to all the "nostalgia candy" websites I love, the Pep Chew Candy Bar has been discontinued and is no longer available.

I had a feeling that was the case, but wondered if it might be regional. Sometimes, they'll kill a product in Canada, but continue it in the US, for example.


----------



## onlyzombiecat (Aug 15, 2004)

Toblerone is the best.








Hundred Grand is also very good.
Now I want chocolate.
Arrghhhhh! Why does no one ask about favorite vegetables?


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

Depending upon my mood

Snickers

or

Dagobah Xocolatl !!!


----------



## nicole lisa (Oct 27, 2004)

Oskri's strawberry coconut bar.


----------



## Piercedboy (Mar 18, 2006)

Skor


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

I'm not big on sweets, but I wouldn't turn down a Hershey's Special Dark or a York Peppermint Patty.


----------



## mackysmama (Jan 11, 2005)

Tobblerone dark chocolate
Milkyway midnight - frozen!
Not sure if this is candy or a bar - Riesens, frozen.

I strongly dislike the flavor of vanillan and, in general, cheap chocolate, so I usually go for the dark chocolate but I like a REAL milk chocolate bar every now and then.


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Alkenny* 
I'm not big on sweets, but I wouldn't turn down a Hershey's Special Dark or a York Peppermint Patty.









Chocolate is not mere "sweets".
Chocolate is in a category all it's own.


----------



## delicious (Jun 16, 2003)

green and black's white chocolate. heaven. if i could marry it, i would. i need one now !


----------



## onelilguysmommy (May 11, 2005)

kitkat. its been my fve since i was a toddler. seriously, my dad would ask me if i wanted nything before he went to work some days and id say 'kit kat bar!"..one of the few good memories i have from being a little kid









anyway, i go through absolutely LOVING peanut butter cups, and m&ms and 3musketeers, though!


----------



## babygrant (Mar 10, 2005)

Bigturk


----------



## calngavinsmom (Feb 19, 2003)

Burnt Almond is my fav.(dark chocolate with toasted almonds)

But a very close runner up is Mars Bar.









Take care,
Tara


----------



## PeacefulSeams (Apr 10, 2006)

Lindt White Coconut


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Synthea™* 
Snickers

FINALLY!!! I didn't even realize there were other candy bars... I <3 snickery goodness.


----------



## subtlycrunchy (Jul 29, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pumpkin* 
Depending upon my mood

Snickers

or

Dagobah Xocolatl !!!

Did you know that Hershey bought Dagoba in October 2006? I just found this out yesterday.








: I don't want Hershey's butter fingers in my Dagoba!!!!!


----------



## Susana (Feb 26, 2002)

Mars is my #1, Snickers with almonds is #2 and when I am PMSing, Fastbreak-like a whole bag of them


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

mmm...those gigantic chocolate bars with almonds that they sell at Aldi's. Even when I don't need to go there, I will make a special trips...so smooooooooth...


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

Snickers, how I love thee! Unfortunaly dd is allergic to peanuts so I'm stuck with Hersheys bars (and only those not made in a factory with almonds.)


----------



## Mama2-4 (Apr 5, 2006)

I am a huge chocolate bar fan...really anything goes! I was just talking with DH tonight about the "Marathon" Bar. Does anyone else remember this yummy bar? It was braided caramel dipped in chocolate....very yummy. Anyway, it is now made under the name Curly Wurly Bar. I am going to have to find one!


----------



## alsoSarah (Apr 29, 2002)

I'm a huge fan of the Lindt Excellence Dark Chocolate bars with Intense Orange.
I also love Perugina's Dark chocolate and Hazelnut bars.
And Ferrero Rocher.
And Garam Masala chocolate bars.
And Dagoba Mint and Rosemary chocolate bars.
When I'm PMS-y, nothing beats uber-milky milk chocolate.
As far as the grocery store chocolate, I'm way into the Reese's Crispy Crunchy Bar. Take 5 are good, too.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChristyH* 
I also have another one that they don't even make anymore but I can't remember what it's called. It's wafers with chocolate creme in the middle of them with peanuts and more chocolate creme on top and then all covered in milk chocolate. That is my absolute fav but I can't remember the name and I know they don't make it anymroe









Are you thinking of a Bar None?
I loved those....









alsoSarah


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mom2-3* 
I was just talking with DH tonight about the "Marathon" Bar. Does anyone else remember this yummy bar?

See my PP - that was my top pick!

Quote:

The bright red package, complete with a ruler on the back, made it stand out in the candy isle and at the check out stands.
http://www.victoryseeds.com/candysto...rathon_bar.htm

Quote:

_Anyway, it is now made under the name Curly Wurly Bar. I am going to have to find one!_
Curly Wurly is similar, but it is NOT the original Marathon bar made by M&M Mars. Cadbury makes the CW bar. They aren't available in the States, but you can order them online.

Quote:

To confuse matters even more, Cadbury sells a bar called "Curly Wurly" that is nearly identical to the old Mars Marathon bar. Right now it is only sold into Germany, New Zealand, Netherlands, Canary Islands, Canada, France, Spain, Malta, Ireland, Faroes, Iceland, and the UK.


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Does anyone else find it hilarious that _this_ Nutrition & Good Eating thread got so big so fast on Mothering?


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

For cheap choc - KitKat!

Also like various Lindt bars (they discontinued the Macadamia







) and Valrhona.

Frozen Mini Milky Ways. (US milky ways that is). Over here if you want a Milky Way you ask for a Mars Bar, and it's not quite the same.

DH thinks I'm a weirdo because I hate Cadburys Dairy Milk....


----------



## thunderkitty (Sep 15, 2005)

5th Avenue (1st)
Reese's Pieces (3rd)
Symphony with nuts and toffee (4th)
Reese's Crispy Crunch Bar (2nd)
& last but, not least Reese's Cookies (do these count?) Okay this is enough...


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexisT* 

DH thinks I'm a weirdo because I hate Cadburys Dairy Milk....

I don't like Cadbury chocolate.
I wish they made those damn Creme Eggs with dark chocolate.


----------



## apple_dumpling (Oct 20, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by **Jessica** 
Does anyone else find it hilarious that _this_ Nutrition & Good Eating thread got so big so fast on Mothering?
























The thread was in TOA... it got moved, which I find amusing considering where it got moved to


----------



## AlexisT (May 6, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spero* 
I don't like Cadbury chocolate.
I wish they made those damn Creme Eggs with dark chocolate.

British Cadburys is different from American--the US stuff is made under licence by Hersheys.

In the UK not liking Cadburys is practically heresy









And I can't STAND creme eggs. My husband loves them, but the filling... ugh. And now they do Dairy Milk with Creme Egg filling, even worse!


----------



## spero (Apr 22, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *AlexisT* 
British Cadburys is different from American--the US stuff is made under licence by Hersheys.

I've had the British stuff, too - my mom's cousins bring it over from N Ireland for my kids. Don't like that, either - but I'm not a big fan of milk chocolate in general, and that seems to be Cadbury's specialty?

HOWEVER - I don't know who makes them, but orange flavored KitKats from the UK are freaking AWESOME!!!!! I'm still trying to stretch the ones that "the Irish" brought me last November!


----------



## artgoddess (Jun 29, 2004)

who moved this thread to Nutrition and Good Eating?







:


----------



## kdmama33 (Jun 20, 2006)

Ohhh, I miss the year-round Cadbury Cream Eggs in the UK!

My favorite candybar is one that is no longer made and has been corrupted by a cookie of the same name. Mallomars!

Anything by Green & Black is good, too.


----------

